# spot repair spray painting advice



## imran333 (Dec 25, 2011)

hi im doing spot repair on my bumper which has metalic paint and using spray can and wanted to know do i do the blending in after base coat or after clear coat?


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Blend them both in , the colour to try and lose any colour difference from the old paint , and the clearcoat to lose the edge , wait till dry and polish up the blended in clear coat .


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Depending on the size of repair if say up to 50mm then I would spray through a card with a 25mm hole held 100 to 150mm away for the base coat. You can get a better finish avoiding to much paint build up at the edges. This will also reduce the overspray and thus the total area of the repair. Laquer over the top without the card, and blend in at least 50mm either side of the base.
Note if using spray cans test first to ensure that the colour is correct, the colour will change with the wetness of the base. A heavy application will give a darker colour whilst a fine misting will give a lighter colour, this is due to the metallic sinking if applied to thickly. My preference light coats. If you are spraying plastic ensure you use the correct primer.
HTH


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Spot repair using aerosol cans can be quite tricky as you don't as much control/adjustment as you would with a spray gun.

Make sure the area your spraying the prep work is really good as this will help the end result. 

Aerosol cans don't buy the ones from Halfords, as they only really have a jet type of nozzle, I'd as advise buying them from a paint supplier that match your colour and mix it, reason for this is colour match will be better, also the spray pattern is wider more of a fan to it will make spraying easier.

Applying base coat, first coat just needs to be a light coat, leave this for around ten mins to dry, then apply a further two but these need to be medium to wet leave for around fifteen Mins to dry between coats, should then be covered, last coat will only need to be a light misty coat (drop coat) this will help the metallic to sit even you will need to blend this out past where you have applied colour.

Never apply basecoat in dry coats, because when you laquer it this will look fine then when the laquer drys it will sink into the basecoat causing the laquer to look dry.

Applying laquer you will need to take it about 8-10 inches past where you blended colour in, appply three nice even coats leavin about ten mins between coats, on the last coat buy yourself an aerosol can of blending/fade out thinners use this on last coat of laquer spray it where you blended laquer out, it will make it easier to polish the laquer edge in.


----------

